

Warez, cracks and serials .. by Yahoo - ajmi
http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/f45/

======
ajmi
Sh3bwah is the largest warez forum in middle east, owned by maktoob.com group
which yahoo acquired almost two years ago.

~~~
zengr
And Yahoo didn't pull it down? weird.

